# [Off] Héberger son serveur chez soi

## digimag

Bonjour chers gentooistes,

Avez-vous des indications sur du matériel succeptible de pouvoir héberger quelques bricoles à moi ?

Je cherche une machine qui pourrait héberger quelques serveurs (mail, Jabber, web...), selon quelques critères comme :

- Consommation aussi limitée que possible en énergie (la facture EDF, ça fait mal !)

- Prix modéré (et pas de composants inutiles tels que écran, clavier, etc...)

- Plutôt fiable

J'avais pensé soit à un vieil ordinateur qui pourrait servir de serveur ou alors une machine récente mais bien adaptée à ce que j'envisage de faire. Avez-vous des idées sur ce sujet ?

Merci d'avance,

Sacha

----------

## anigel

Salut,

La base de tout : une bonne alim (c'est bon pour la planète, pour ta facture EDF, et pour la durée de vie des autres composants). Ensuite, une carte mère avec tout intégré, un CPU entrée de gamme avec une enveloppe thermique aussi basse que possible. Une seule barette mémoire (pas de dual channel donc), un ou deux disques selon ton besoin de sécurité des données. Et un boîtier avec un bon refroidissement pour garder tout ça au frais. Pour ma part j'ai ce type de machine, construite autour d'un boitier ASUS P4-533A (ça se trouve facilement en occase), un P4 2,4 Ghz Northwood (avant l'Hyperthreading, mais avec le frequency scaling, le plus "efficace" de la gamme P4, au sens rapport perfs / conso), une barette DDR 512 Mo, et 2 disques durs Seagate 7200.7 en RAID, avec extinction automatique en cas d'inactivité prolongée.

Tout ça consomme 120W (mesure à l'appui, hors "mode éco" des disques durs). Sur une journée, j'estime la consommation réelle de mon installation à 2 KW / jour.

Bon courage ^^.

----------

## gbetous

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Sur une journée, j'estime la consommation réelle de mon installation à 2 KW / jour.

 

Cette mesure est réaliste (j'ai un appareil pour mesurer la conso chez moi, j'ai fais le tour d'à peu près tous mes appareils !).

Si, comme moi, tu trouves que 2kWh par jour c'est trop, tu peux baisser en conso en tapant dans le mini-ITX. J'ai acheté une telle carte il y a peu (C3@800MHz), je suis à 35W avec la carte et un disque dur. Attention, c'est ultra limité en CPU, faut etre patient avec Gentoo   :Very Happy:  , par contre rien ne t'empeche de la charger en RAM (la mienne étant à 512Mo, elle nage dans le luxe).

EDIT : il faut lire 800MHz et pas 80MHz bien sur

----------

## guilc

Pour ma part, c'est un Shuttle 61G2V3, avec un Celeron 2.53GHz avec Frequence scalling activé (la plupart du temps à 316MHz), un disque Western Caviar RE 120Go (disque série serveur, avec forte MTBF, ça fait mal au porte feuille, mais ça crame pas au bout de 2 ans de 24/24...).

Mon onduleur m'indique que l'ensemble tire 70W, en headless bien sur, pas de clavier, pas d'ecran, rien  :Smile: 

L'avantage du shuttle, c'est sa taille. Dans un coin de ma piece principale, il ne gène pas du tout  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Pourquoi pas un truc comme ça ? 

http://www.generation-nt.com/fit-mini-pc-gentoo-linux-actualite-46798.html

----------

## guilc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Pourquoi pas un truc comme ça ? 
> 
> http://www.generation-nt.com/fit-mini-pc-gentoo-linux-actualite-46798.html

 

Bah c'est sympatique comme tout, mais plusieurs points noirs pour moi :

- 256Mo de RAM : pas assez pour un petit serveur, même 512 c'est déjà limite (pour ma part, j'ai 768, et je suis limite)

- Le géode 500MHz, c'est bien, ça chauffe pas, mais pour faire les MAJ indispensables (même si on ne fais que les MAJ sécurité), c'est short.

- Le disque dur 2.5, j'ai pas confiance. Je suis peut-être parano, mais après avoir cramé 3 DD dans un temps court, je n'accepte, pour être tranquille, plus que du disque qualité "entreprise" avec une MTBF élevée, et ça, ça n'existe qu'en 3.5

La bête est très sympa, mais avec de telles caractéristiques, je la cantonnerai seulement au rôle de gateway. Pour un serveur c'est trop juste  :Smile: 

----------

## SnowBear

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Pourquoi pas un truc comme ça ? 
> 
> http://www.generation-nt.com/fit-mini-pc-gentoo-linux-actualite-46798.html 
> 
> Bah c'est sympatique comme tout, mais plusieurs points noirs pour moi :
> ...

 

Et le prix !

----------

## kwenspc

gbetous tiens la bonne proposition amha. Rien de mieux qu'une bonne carte Via minit-ITX voir même plus petit. C'est très facile d'en trouver en plus d'occasion sur ebay, livrée avec l'alim. Côté ram on peut aller à 1Go (voir 2 sur certaines). Y a la carte graphique d'intégrée (pour un serveur c'est bien suffisant), et ça consomme rien du tout.

----------

## loopx

ben moi aussi j'ai des solutions!

- disque dur (tout ce qui a de plus nouveau: truc en flash ... coutera moins chère en énergie   :Laughing:  )

- utilisation du wake on lan si moyen

- utilisation de hdparm pour arreter les disques dur si pas besoin

- si écran, utiliser l'acpi pour désactiver celui-ci après un temps

un boitier ouvert, ca aère bien, mais ca prend la poussière...

Un boitier bien ventilé, ca aère bien mais ca amasse aussi la poussière (sauf si filtre ...) ... et la poussière, c'est pas bon pour le moral d'un pc.

Perso, j'ai un vieux P3 que ma mère m'a rendu   :Laughing:   avec 3 barettes de mémoire (hum, oui c'est ptet mal   :Embarassed:  ) et 4 disques dur (oui mais, il s'arrete quand je les utilises pas   :Embarassed:  )...   et mon père ne m'a pas encore égorgé   :Very Happy: 

----------

## truc

salut salut, 

Pour cette utilisation, j'ai opté pour un mac mini:

c'est «mini», ça consomme peu : 28W (c'était également un critère important pour moi) etc...

Bon ok ça fait cher, pour en plus avoir un OS dont je ne me servirai peut-être même pas... mais bon...

Vous aurez beau dire ce que vous voulez sur apple blablabla, mais au moins j'ai un vrai produit fini, clean et en plus plutôt performant en plus  :Smile: 

----------

## SnowBear

 *truc wrote:*   

> salut salut, 
> 
> Pour cette utilisation, j'ai opté pour un mac mini:
> 
> c'est «mini», ça consomme peu : 28W (c'était également un critère important pour moi) etc...
> ...

 

Y'a aussi les HP e-vectra (Intel P3) qui consomme très peu (25W maxi) et qui peuvent être très sympa pour se monter un gentil serveur@home  :Wink:  .

----------

## anigel

 *guilc wrote:*   

> - Le disque dur 2.5, j'ai pas confiance. Je suis peut-être parano, mais après avoir cramé 3 DD dans un temps court, je n'accepte, pour être tranquille, plus que du disque qualité "entreprise" avec une MTBF élevée, et ça, ça n'existe qu'en 3.5

 

Il me semble que Seagate en fabrique depuis peu (depuis qu'ils en fabriquent en SAS en fait, de mémoire). A vérifier mais il me semble bien...

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Un boitier bien ventilé, ca aère bien mais ca amasse aussi la poussière (sauf si filtre ...) ... et la poussière, c'est pas bon pour le moral d'un pc.

 

Je fais figure d'extra-terrestre alors avec mon barebone ASUS  :Wink: . Petit, totalement silencieux, parfaitement aéré, et si bien conçu que je ne mets un coup de soufflette dedans qu'une fois par an (et il est encore très propre).

----------

## kopp

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et si bien conçu que je ne mets un coup de soufflette dedans qu'une fois par an (et il est encore très propre).

 

Comme le chat ? :p

----------

## anigel

Si Ghoti passe par là, tu vas voir ce que tu vas prendre ^^.

----------

## avendesora

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   - Le disque dur 2.5, j'ai pas confiance. Je suis peut-être parano, mais après avoir cramé 3 DD dans un temps court, je n'accepte, pour être tranquille, plus que du disque qualité "entreprise" avec une MTBF élevée, et ça, ça n'existe qu'en 3.5 
> 
> Il me semble que Seagate en fabrique depuis peu (depuis qu'ils en fabriquent en SAS en fait, de mémoire). A vérifier mais il me semble bien...

 

HP fait des 2.5 SAS et SATA depuis un moment ( > 1 an). Je crois bien que les autres "gros" (genre IBM, Sun, et p'tet même Dell) en font aussi.

Pensez aux blades: un 3.5 ca déborderait en épaisseur (ou presque)  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Un 3.5" n'a pas besoin d'être bien épais... j'en ai qui ne sont pas plus épais que le 2.5" de mon portable, ou alors à peine !

----------

## avendesora

La vache, il doit être super épais ton portable   :Shocked: 

 :Smile: 

Oui oui, je   :Arrow: 

----------

## digimag

Merci pour vos propositions de config !

J'ai calculé le coût du kWh, il s'élève à 0,11 € TTC.

Donc ça va d'une dizaine d'euros par mois pour du matériel comme celui d'anigel à 2 ou 3 € seulement pour les modèles comme Mac mini ou HP e-vectra (pas très puissant si j'ai bien regardé) proposés par truc et SnowBear. Quand au Fit-PC proposé par kopp, ça a l'air très intéressant vu le prix, l'encombrement et la consommation (5 W, ça marche avec du panneau solaire ce truc), mais seul petit bémol, aucune évolution possible, et c'est ce qui me retient. Dommage, mais c'est bien le genre de matériel qui m'attire le plus.

Je continue de regarder, dites, vous ne connaissez pas un site permettant de voir quel matériel compatible avec quel autre, un peu comme www.e-prix.fr permettant, par exemple, de choisir les boitiers en fonction du format de la carte mère (j'imagine qu'il doit en exister d'autres), et s'il donnait les caractéristiques complètes et des indications sur le prix, ça serait super. Vu l'abondance du matériel, c'est pas évident à comparer.

----------

## anigel

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Donc ça va d'une dizaine d'euros par mois pour du matériel comme celui d'anigel

 

Bizarre... L'année où je l'ai mis en service je n'ai payé qu'environ 35 € de supplément, sans changer mes habitude de consommation (je consomme peu en règle générale). Suite à mon déménagement l'an dernier, je n'ai pas rebranché mon serveur (à quoi ça aurait servi avec une connexion bridée de chez crétin.fr ?). Je l'ai fait très récemment (passage à la Orange oblige, tout remarche correctement), je vous dirai dans 2 mois de combien ma consommation va fluctuer  :Wink: . Si tu peux attendre jusque-là...

Notez qu'en refaisant mes calculs je pense que j'ai exagéré mon estimation (très pifométrique) : le disque ne tourne que 3 ou 4H par jour, maximum, le CPU est à 12,5% 95% du temps, et donc consomme moins de 10W (fréquence mini à 300 Mhz sur ce modèle), et le reste... Ca ne représente pas grand-chose. Finalement, si tu veux une bonne idée de ce que consomme mon installation, mieux vaut partir du surcoût que ça m'a engendré (majoré pour ne pas prendre de risques : compte 50 € / an). Ca fait du 750 KW l'année. Euh... Donc non, mon estimation était bonne... Mais d'où sors-tu un tarif aussi élevé pour l'électricité ?

----------

## guilc

 *digimag wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai calculé le coût du kWh, il s'élève à 0,11 € TTC.

 

Heu, il est cher ton kWh !

Chez moi, il est à : 0.05382€ TTC en heures creuses (8h/jour) et 0.0928096 TTC en heures pleines... tu as bien lu ta facture EDF ?  :Smile: 

Ce qui donne pour un PC en 24/24 environ 4€ par mois, pour une conso moyenne de 70W

----------

## digimag

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Heu, il est cher ton kWh !
> 
> Chez moi, il est à : 0.05382€ TTC en heures creuses (8h/jour) et 0.0928096 TTC en heures pleines... tu as bien lu ta facture EDF ? 

 Oui, avec la TVA, les taxes locales et toussa, ça s'accorde bien avec le prix final de la facture. Je n'ai pas d'heures creuses / heureuses pleines : tout au même tarif.

Par contre les recherches concrètes sont lentes, j'ai l'impression que ça va durer sans doute un bon moment avant que je n'achète quelque chose.

----------

## truc

Je ne comprends plus trop ce que tu veux en faire de cette machine, car, un mac mini par exemple, c'est totalement surpuissant pour faire de l'hébergement web (perso!), es-tu bien sûr de nous avoir tout dit?  :Wink:   (avec ça tu peux même faire tourner quelques serveurs quake3...)

----------

## SnowBear

Je viens de calculer pour mon serveur sur PAU et ça me revient à un peu moins de 5€/mois.

@ truc : surdimenssionné mais ça consomme peu donc c'est intéressant de ce coté là  :Wink:  .

----------

## digimag

Pour le Mac mini, ça coûte pas moins de 600 €, il y a des choses inutiles comme la carte graphique ou encore le graveur de DVD, c'est livré avec Mac OS dont je n'ai pas besoin, bref, j'essaye de trouver quelque chose de plus raisonnable, dans les 400 - 500 € maximum.

----------

## kopp

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Pour le Mac mini, ça coûte pas moins de 600 €, il y a des choses inutiles comme la carte graphique ou encore le graveur de DVD, c'est livré avec Mac OS dont je n'ai pas besoin, bref, j'essaye de trouver quelque chose de plus raisonnable, dans les 400 - 500 € maximum.

 

Tu peux p'tet en trouver en occaz aussi  :Wink: 

----------

## nonas

MacOS tu peux te le faire rembourser dès l'achat normalement. Ils font pas les difficiles comme chez tous les autres constructeurs/assembleurs pour rembourser Windows et la ribambelle de trucs inutiles qui va avec.

Sinon j'aime bien les Routerboards comme la série 200 par exemple : http://www.routerboard.com/rb200.html (240$ sans boîtier) ou les soekris : http://www.soekris.com/products.htm

Reste à savoir si c'est bien dimensionné pour ce que tu veux faire.

----------

## kwenspc

250$ pour un truc tout nu c'est pas donné.

je persiste à penser qu'avec des produits comme ici http://www.mini-itx.com/store/ on peut s'en sortir convenablement, fin vu les besoins cités au début de ce topic.

----------

## anigel

Dans les 500 € tu peux facilement trouver une config du type de la mienne (je viens d'en voir une sur ebay, garantie 3 mois par le vendeur pro pour 180 € tout équipé).

----------

## loopx

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Petit, totalement silencieux, parfaitement aéré, et si bien conçu que je ne mets un coup de soufflette dedans qu'une fois par an (et il est encore très propre).

 

Ouais, tout comme moi... sauf que après un an, il en as vraiment besoin   :Laughing: 

----------

